# Just a pic. I'm proud of............



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Taking pics today - the sun finally came out - and found I'd taken this one. I didn't know it at the time but this just stands out so thought I'd share...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog...beautiful pic.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely picture, what a fabulous dog!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

love the piccie, what a cute dog x


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Gorgeous dog...beautiful pic.


Thanks. I'm not usually a fan of brindle but this just seems kinda "right" to me.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

garydogz said:


> Thanks. I'm not usually a fan of brindle but this just seems kinda "right" to me.


I love the expression


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww super cute!


----------



## faith (Jul 24, 2009)

awww mega cute


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Gorgeous dog  What a great pic


----------

